# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با بازی و گرافیک در VB6 > حرفه ای: دانلود سورس بازی گرافیکی XO همراه با هوش مصنوعی

## vahid3vahid

سلام به همه ی دوستان یه بازی XO همراه با هوش مصنوعی با یه گرافیک خوب نوشتم میزارم برا دانلود. و البته الگوریتم هوش مصنوعی برنامه رو خودم طراحی کردم. دانلود کنید نظر بدید اگه سورسشم خواستید بگید براتون بزارم.

----------


## majidimohsen

سلام خوب بود  .اگه میشه برام سورس بازی گرافیکی XO  ارسال کنی

----------


## justforvb

آقا کارت توپه مخصوصا اون علامت گذاری های x و o رو جالب کردی واقعا دستت درد نکنه .

----------


## vahid3vahid

سورس رو هم ضمیمه کردم. راستی دوستان اگر در مورد الگوریتم یا کدنویسی نظری دارید میتونید بگید.

----------


## Saeed Koohestani

بسیار عالی بود من خیلی حال کردم

----------


## Saeed Koohestani

اگه تونستی برنامه هاتو به ایمیل من بفرست
[Fire.saeed@yahoo.com]

----------


## ayda_n

خیلی عالی بود ممنون  :تشویق:

----------


## program2vb

عزیزم دستت درد نگنه برنامت از نطر گرافیکی خیلی عالی حرف نداره  :::::::::::::::::::  :چشمک:  

                                               امیدوارم موفق باشی

به وبلاگ منم یه سر بزن ::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: WWW.program2vb.iranblog.com

----------


## ساریجلو

اگر ممکن سورس و الگوریتم برنامه نیز قراردهید

----------


## محسن واژدی

> اگر ممکن سورس و الگوریتم برنامه نیز قراردهید


سورس برنامه را میتوانید از پست  				 					#4 				 				 				 			دانلود کنید

موفق باشید

----------

